# bluetooth+zamknięta klapa od thinkpada

## donmateo

Witam

Szukam rozwiązania następującego problemu: wykorzystałem telefon Sony Ericsson k800i i jego bluetooth jako pilot do Exaila i chciałbym aby system odpowiadał również wtedy gdy klapa od lapka jest zamknięta. Gdy jest otwarta i wpiszę hasło to wszystko jest ok. Mam thinkpada r61i. Dodam, że po zamknięciu i otworzeniu klapy system prosi o hasło - chciałbym aby tak zostało. Da się to jakoś rozwiązać?

donmateo

PS. Wesołych Świąt  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Co sie prosi o haslo, jakis kbluetooth, gnome-bluetooth czy jakis inny sprytny program?

----------

## donmateo

Nie, nie nic z tych rzeczy. Może źle się wyraziłem ale o hasło prosi gnome (może xdm, nie wiem dokładnie), tzn gdy otworze klape to żeby kontynuować pracę muszę wpisać hasło użytkownika. Hmm...myślałem że właśnie to "wstrzymanie sesji" może być problemem...

SlashBeast, rozwiązywałeś może kiedyś taki problem?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie uzywam gnome ani kde, nawet zadnego xdma. Problem mnie nie dotyczy. Poczekaj na kogos kto uzywa gnome moze on Ci cos podpowie.

----------

## donmateo

Witam.

Tak jak myślałem problem jest z sesją gnoma. Gdy w System->Preferences->Power Management zmienię "when laptop lid is closed" na "do nothing" wszystko jest dobrze, po zamknięciu klapy pilot działa. Ale ja chciałbym aby to hasło dalej było. Da się to jakoś ominąć?

----------

## Qlawy

 *donmateo wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Tak jak myślałem problem jest z sesją gnoma. Gdy w System->Preferences->Power Management zmienię "when laptop lid is closed" na "do nothing" wszystko jest dobrze, po zamknięciu klapy pilot działa. Ale ja chciałbym aby to hasło dalej było. Da się to jakoś ominąć?

 

TO hasło o którym mówisz jest hasłem związanym z zablokowaną sesją, spróbuj poszukać programu/apletu który blokuje tylko ekran. Ewentualnie możesz spróbować ominąć mechanizm związany z sesją, czyli uruchamiać program od pilota czy co tam masz z konsoli prosto  :Wink: 

Pytanie jednak, dlaczego tak bardzo chcesz to hasło?

----------

## donmateo

No to od początku:

1. W xdm loguję się jako zwykły user

2. Program nasłuchujący uruchamiam tak:

hidd --server

No i teraz: dlaczego jak walne hidd z uprawnieniami roota to po zamknięciu klapy on nie nasłuchuje, skoro jestem zalogowany jako zwykły user? Co dokładnie blokuje zamknięcie klapy? Co myślicie o tym żeby utworzyć zadarzenie acpi łączące zamknięcie klapy z komendą hidd --server?

 *Quote:*   

> Pytanie jednak, dlaczego tak bardzo chcesz to hasło?

 

Jak normalny użytkownik linuxa prawie w ogóle nie wyłączam komputera, często stoi kilka dni z zamkniętą klapą gdy mnie nie ma i chciałbym żeby tak zostało  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> spróbuj poszukać programu/apletu który blokuje tylko ekran

 

Ok, poszukam. A jak ktoś coś takiego wykorzystuje to może rzucić nazwą  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ewentualnie możesz spróbować ominąć mechanizm związany z sesją, czyli uruchamiać program od pilota czy co tam masz z konsoli prosto

 

czyli jak walnę hidd --server to omijam mechanizmy sesji? To ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co blokuje nasłuchiwanie?

----------

## Qlawy

 *donmateo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ewentualnie możesz spróbować ominąć mechanizm związany z sesją, czyli uruchamiać program od pilota czy co tam masz z konsoli prosto 
> 
> czyli jak walnę hidd --server to omijam mechanizmy sesji? To ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co blokuje nasłuchiwanie?

 

miałem na mysli konsolę, nie terminal, czyli nie w xach.

----------

## sza_ry

Zamknięcie klapy usypia Ci kompa. Dlatego nic nie odpowiada dopóki go nie obudzisz.

Już znalazłeś na to metodę - wyłączenie usypiania.

Teraz dodaj tylko jakiś screen saver, najlepiej wyłączający ekran i zabezpiecz go hasłem. Lub poszukaj, w menadżerach x-ów potrafią być gdzieś  :Wink:  pochowane włączniki "zablokuj ekran". Może gdzieś obok "wyloguj", w róg ekranu myszą, itp. 

OT Spokojnych i ciepłych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia dla wszystkich. U mnie za oknem przyjemnie biało  :Smile: 

----------

## donmateo

W Gnome jest takie coś jak Lock Screen i właśnie z tego korzystam, ale dalej kicha. W System->Preferences ->Power Management opcję 'when laptop lid is closed' mam ustawioną na 'blank screen'. Ogólnie teraz po zamknięciu klapy wyłącza się tylko matryca, a po otwarciu pokazuję się okienko z prośbą o hasło - czyli tak jak najbardziej chciałem. Tylko bluetooth dalej nie chodzi po zamknięciu. Więc tak naprawe używam lock screena ale gnomowego. Przeprowadziłem kupe testów z różnymi ustawieniami i nie znalazłem żadnego wyjścia narazie. I już mi się kończą pomysły...

----------

## Qlawy

właśnie przeprowadziłem test, zablokowana sesja w kde, przez magiczny przycis: zablokuj sesję, w tel odpalony anyRemote i ... wszystko działa, bez najmniejszego problemu program przechwytuje sygnału z telefonu-pilota i wykonuje to co ma wykonać.

Nie wiem czego używasz, tymbardziej, że sam gnoma nie mam, ale jak widać ogólnie to działa, może zły zestaw programów? Spróbuj anyRemote, niestety nie ma w portage, a jakoś nie mogę się zebrać do napisania ebuilda do tego :/

----------

## wirus

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Spróbuj anyRemote, niestety nie ma w portage, a jakoś nie mogę się zebrać do napisania ebuilda do tego :/

 

Znajdziesz go w overlayu "sunrise"

----------

## donmateo

anyRemote działa świetnie  :Smile: 

Ale pojawił się inny problem, związany z bluetooth więc kontynuuje ten wątek.

Teraz po walnięciu /etc/init.d/bluetooth start skrypt startowy niby wykonuję się bez błędów, ale po wpisaniu /etc/init.d/bluetooth status wyskakuje crashed. Poza tym po każdej próbie restartu usługi do modułu btusb w kolumnie 'Used by' pokazują się coraz większe liczby. Tak jakby usługa się nie wyłączała tylko włączają się kolejne symultanicznie:

```
lsof | grep blue

hcid       3768       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

hcid       4088       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

hcid       4181       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

hcid       4280       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

hcid       4383       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

hcid       4484       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25

sdpd       4489       root  mem       REG        8,4    70116    1216605 /usr/lib/libbluetooth.so.1.0.25
```

Po tym listingu widać że chyba nie zamyka się hcid. Jak można to naprawić?

----------

